# Any safe road ride routes near Coppell, TX?



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

As the title states, just looking for some safe route recommendations for riding in Coppell, TX area (specifically near Old Denton Rd and Wrangler Rd start/end point)? Or maybe some areas to avoid due to road hazards, drivers, etc. 

Any and all help would be much appreciated since I am new to the area.


----------



## jimandjanaharris (Feb 8, 2015)

hppy4u said:


> As the title states, just looking for some safe route recommendations for riding in Coppell, TX area (specifically near Old Denton Rd and Wrangler Rd start/end point)? Or maybe some areas to avoid due to road hazards, drivers, etc.
> 
> Any and all help would be much appreciated since I am new to the area.


Well, better late than never. Thirteen years after your post, and the City is far along toward establishing safe routes and throughways for cyclists. Open Facebook and enter "Safe Cycling Coppell" and you'll find information on a City workshop taking place this Wednesday, 2/11/15 at City Hall from 6 to 8 PM. I'm Jim Harris and am deeply involved in this process. Please introduce yourself sometime. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Better question: Are there any safe roads rides anywhere in Texas? In my ~5 years living down here and riding I'd say no. Be safe out there.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

mriddle said:


> Better question: Are there any safe roads rides anywhere in Texas? In my ~5 years living down here and riding I'd say no. Be safe out there.


Well, you've made it through 5 years so it must not be too bad. I live 50 miles south of Houston, and so long as you pick your roads right, no problems at all. 

There is a lot of road cycling done in this state.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

As far as I know Bicycle Plus in Coppell have group rides every week so I'm assuming they know and keep it on a safe route, I myself am a member of STCC in Frisco and the routes we ride on are just as safe as anywhere else


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

It won't tell you a lot about the safety of the route, but the Strava Heatmap will tell you where other (strava using) cyclists are riding.

Strava Global Heatmap

Here is a sample screenshot


----------



## jgilesband (Feb 4, 2016)

Migen21 said:


> It won't tell you a lot about the safety of the route, but the Strava Heatmap will tell you where other (strava using) cyclists are riding.
> 
> Strava Global Heatmap
> 
> ...


Never knew that existed. Sweet!


----------

